# Middlesex Court Security Officer



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

The Middlesex County Sheriff's Office is accepting applicants for the position of Courthouse Security Officer. Duties to include foot patrol of inner and outer perimiter of Courthouse. Ensure safety and security of Courthouse visitors,personell, equipment property and records. Other duties may be assigned.

Interested applicants should send resume and letter of interst to:

Middlesex Sheriff's Office
Human resources Director
400 Mystic Ave
Medford, Ma 02155

deadline: July 2 2007


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Does the Sheriff of Middlesex County's duties include courthouse security??


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Does the Sheriff of Middlesex County's duties include courthouse security??


No.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

I wondered the same thing. I saw the job posting in todays Lowell Sun newspaper classified section. Also I thought Middlesex Sheriff office was in Billerica????


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

I think historically the Sheriff's office provides security in the Cambridge Courthouse that houses the Probate/Family Court and the Registry of Deeds.

The Probate Court is not part of the Trial Court System so I belive that is why they have different security.

I worked at the Probate Court in Cambridge one summer years ago and they had something called Middlesex County Police in the building. I think they morphed into security for the building.


There is a Registry of Deeds in Lowell I don't know who provides security in their building.

The main administrative office for the Sheriff is in Cambridge but due to problems with that building they have begun to moves offices elsewhere. I believe at some point the entire building is going to close so they can remove asbestos.


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

masscopguy said:


> The Probate Court is not part of the Trial Court System so I belive that is why they have different security.


Hmm...that's weird...I've wasn't aware of that. I wonder if it varies from county to county?

I just spent the last two weeks working in probate court...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Middlesex USED to have County Police taking care of the courthouses in Cambridge. If you go in the back door at Cambridge Court, it's Deputys covering. If you go in the front, it's Court Security, though in the past few years they've had Trial Court patches. I believe the security people work directly for the courthouse and not the Commonwealth. I would guess they're a subsidiary of the Sheriff's Office.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Its probably just a detail for the Sheriff's deputies as mentioned above. I don't think your going to find them doing court security any time soon like it is done in other states.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Middlesex Court Security*

just wondering if I should even apply for the this position, I just graduated but i did worked with the Northampton Probation Dept for an internship, and with the Sherriff who helped me get that internship. I was wondering if the Middlesex sherriff was looking for people with experience in court security or was this a somewhat entry level positon? maybe you could help answer my questions

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

I think one of the reasons they have Deputies covering the back door of the courthouse is that is where they bring prisioners in for court and for the jail. Although more than once I have seen a security officer at the back door.

Most of the security at the district courthouses and at Suffolk Superior are Trial Court employees that they classify as Associate Court Officers.

Although at all the Cambridge Courts including the Probate court they have the traditional Court Officers inside the courtroom


----------



## frehley (Jan 7, 2007)

masscopguy said:


> I think one of the reasons they have Deputies covering the back door of the courthouse is that is where they bring prisioners in for court and for the jail. Although more than once I have seen a security officer at the back door.


Is that while you were being escorted through the backdoor with matching bracelets??


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Ace Freehly, The longtime $11.00 dollar an hour Celadon Security Guard strikes again with another pithy remark. 

Don't you have a back hallway to check for disgarded cigarette butts just about now?


I enter the back way anytime I have a meeting with the Sheriff. We are planning a golf tournament comming up in August. I would send you an invite but I don't think there is a bus from Mattapan to Wayland.


----------

